# Need help with bloody clothes



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey all, I find myself quickly running out of time and funds meaning ordering PermaBlood is out of the question  If that wasn't problem enough I still have one zombie to dress and 3 zombie costumes to craft...so my question is does anyone have a recipe or technique for making realistic looking blood? Everything I come up with comes out all wrong, either it's too red or too burgundy  I've tried red with a couple drops of black and red with a couple drops of blue...should I be using brown (I see a lot of videos using chocolate syrup so was curious)? My other problems are sheen and application...Can I add varnish to make it shiny? What techniques do you all use? I'm wanting it to look like blood is on the front and cuffs of the shirt...I also need something permanent (so it doesn't come off on my furniture).

Thank you all so much


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I've seen this stuff but am curious if it will be safe for my furniture once dried


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Pumpkinpie,

If you are just using it on clothes,* do not *use "fake blood". It will not dry and the red will come off all over the place. Use paint, mix colors until you find something you like. You can use acrylic or latex or even fabric paint you can find at places like Michaels or Hobby Lobby. They also have a "puffy" fabric paint which will give a little texture instead of just soaking in or laying flat on the clothes. Also use more than one shade of red to give it a little more depth. Take a look at my beard in this pic to see what I mean.


----------



## Joni Be Good (Aug 19, 2013)

Depending on how real a look you want or how much you want to spend. I recommend something like PermaBlood and their are others out there, Mnay of the Haunt Studios offer they own brand, but this is a paint that has some type of gel or silicone in it so after you apply it to clkothing or props is looks wet and shiny like blood.. You can not use this on skin - onky props and clothing but really has a neat look. It is also flexible and moves with the clothing. I personally foun dthis stuff only this year and plan on going back over all of props and costumes with some of this PermaBlood. I use to only use paint and either slatter it onm brush it on or dump it on (dependinhg for look I wanted), it will dry nicely and not rub off. I would still recommend dong that by if you can afford it - I would go back over with paint job with something like PermaBlood.


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh dang. Thank goodness for these forums! I didnt even know this was an issue. I am also doing a costume that requires blood. I was just going to use fake blood, but I guess thats not such a good idea....
I dont have the time (or funds) to get Permablood. So, paint it is then?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg that looks fabulous!!!!! Thanks for the heads up on the fake blood, luckily TwistedUK sent me a video to make PermaBlood on my budget lol...here's the video I'm going to try making some today...fingers crossed it works 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WAmyAlj2FjU


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

*Paint*

I used 3 different red paints...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Do u remember the colors and brand???


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Regulat arcrylic from michaels in those plastic bottles ? For like 1.50 each ? Then i i chose one bright fire engine red and two darker thinking , arterial bloods the brightest , then one slightly darker. Then one brownish red for dred/ drying blood . I spent like 5 bucks and had a blast. Slinging it onto gown. Also used ano.d toth brush for fine splatter ... I layered them. Dried in two days.in the sun and with fan at night....lol


----------



## burnley0 (Sep 11, 2013)

I make it from watered down pva or elmers/wood glue and food colouring mixed............


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

pumpkinpie said:


> Omg that looks fabulous!!!!! Thanks for the heads up on the fake blood, luckily TwistedUK sent me a video to make PermaBlood on my budget lol...here's the video I'm going to try making some today...fingers crossed it works
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WAmyAlj2FjU


I have followed Allen's recipe and mine turned out great, it has translucency and sheen, which looks realistic. I use it on props, masks, stuff like that. I have also used regular dollar store acrylic craft paint, with a Americana gloss glaze. Allen's is not weather proof, so that is something to consider as well.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

So I've been playing around with both Allen's formula and hubby's costume.

As for the formula, I wound up just pouring out some of the clear glue so I could mix it in the bottle. I wound up needing the whole jar of McCormicks Red and about 6 drops of blue.

As for the garment, first I spritzed the center, collar, cuffs and hem with water. I made a mixture of black and brown and tons of water and randomly dabbed it in the wet areas to look dirty. After drying I went back and repeated this same technique only this time I used Tuscan Red and Black to give the effect of older dried blood. I even tossed in some splatters...

Then came the faux PermaBlood, , it was beautiful and rich in color just like fresh blood...looked awesome. However, as it dried the color lightened and it didn't have the sheen I was expecting. That and the fact that it started looking as though it had green/gold micro glitter in it (probably a side effect from the other paint layers as this did not appear in my test...nor did the color or sheen loss...but I am working with a dark fabric).

So this morning I diluted more Black paint in water and just dabbed it on over the existing blood bringing it back to the dark color. Then my plan is to hit it with some clear coat to put a sheen on it (maybe)...

Here's my progress on the shirt so far...again thank u all for all your tips


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow colour looks fantastic! I haven't used my faux blood on cloth, I imagine that is why it lost its sheen? The glaze will bring back the sheen!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you so much  I hit it with the clear coat...it looks amazing!!! Did a surgical mask..waiting for it to dry and hit ii with clear coat  working on costume #2 I'll post pics later


----------

